# Dystopian composers?



## PJ Greystoke (Mar 24, 2020)

Does anyone have amazing dystopian and futuristic sounds i can listen to?


----------



## cornelisjordaan (Mar 24, 2020)

Feeling at odds with the universe? Hehe... I tend to often get lost in the sounds coming from the Cryochamber folks ( https://www.cryochamberlabel.com/ ) - huge catalogue to feast on as well.


----------



## Kery Michael (Mar 25, 2020)

cornelisjordaan said:


> Feeling at odds with the universe? Hehe... I tend to often get lost in the sounds coming from the Cryochamber folks ( https://www.cryochamberlabel.com/ ) - huge catalogue to feast on as well.


Nice. Worth checking out that website even if just for the album cover artwork.


----------



## ghobii (Mar 25, 2020)

cornelisjordaan said:


> Feeling at odds with the universe? Hehe... I tend to often get lost in the sounds coming from the Cryochamber folks ( https://www.cryochamberlabel.com/ ) - huge catalogue to feast on as well.


I wasn't sure how I'd define "Dystopian" music, but listening to this Cryochamber stuff while I worked from home, definitely made me feel like I was the last coronavirus survivor, alone in desolate, broken world.


----------



## jcrosby (Mar 25, 2020)

RedCola's quite dystopian:









Music For Film Tv And Trailer | RedCola


as a production music and pubblishing company redCola has been the point of reference for music supervisors, editors and producers of film, TV and trailers




www.redcola.com





Also search for _Audiomachine - Prototype_. They've basically been the bleeding edge of the trailer music industry for the past 5+ years. _Prototype - Natural Selection_'s their latest:




Quite into the Westworld score lately.. For a more desolate and melancholy vibe:


----------



## Michel Simons (Mar 26, 2020)

cornelisjordaan said:


> Feeling at odds with the universe? Hehe... I tend to often get lost in the sounds coming from the Cryochamber folks ( https://www.cryochamberlabel.com/ ) - huge catalogue to feast on as well.



Any tips on where to begin?


----------



## cornelisjordaan (Mar 26, 2020)

Michel Simons said:


> Any tips on where to begin?



Some albums I've enjoyed, in no particular order...

Mithra
Exoplanetary
Eximia
Necropolis
The Edge of Architecture
Genesis
Nyarlathotep
Azathoth


----------



## Michel Simons (Mar 26, 2020)

Thanks. I will check them out.


----------



## KEM (Mar 27, 2020)

Check out the soundtracks that Mark Morgan and Inon Zur did for their respective Fallout games, great stuff and definitely fits that vibe.


----------



## Macrawn (Mar 27, 2020)

I like this kind of music. Nice stuff here.


----------



## Gene Pool (Mar 28, 2020)

You might try some Ligeti.

Check out his _Lontano_ (to which I’ve linked on the YouTube), and if you like it you might also enjoy _Lux_ _Aeterna_ and/or _Atmospheres_.



If you're of a more Malthusian bent or otherwise concerned about your status as a cosmic cog in the grinding gears of the Universe, you can try out Antheil's _Ballet_ _Mecanique_. Mind you, it's not an actual ballet, and you need considerable patience to make it all the way through the thing, but it _is_ a real toe-tapper.


----------



## Peter Williams (Mar 29, 2020)

Sort of Stravinsky of Les Noces meets Nancarrow. Stravinsky originally wanted Les Noces to be performed on four player pianos. Nowadays this sort of thing can be done pretty well with sequencers.


----------



## MA-Simon (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## VinRice (Mar 30, 2020)

A cigar (trimmed using the claws of a lobster, natch), some Futurist posters, Buñuel on the 8mm projector, Ballet Mecanique on the Phonograph, and it all makes sense again. (Argghh!!!)


----------



## Soundhound (Mar 30, 2020)

Love this thread! Can't listen now, I'm listening to The Archies exclusively, under drs orders. But bookmarking for future dread needs!


----------



## VinRice (Mar 30, 2020)

"Hey Sugar Sugar!..."


----------



## givemenoughrope (Mar 30, 2020)

Jòn Leifs Organ Concerto


----------



## MatFluor (Mar 30, 2020)

If you like some Dark Ambient (less melodic, but more soundscape/atmospheric) - I'm preparing a lot of tracks currently, but I'd be happy if you give a listen to what I've done so far:

And a track for a compilation album:


----------



## Lea1229 (Apr 1, 2020)

PJ Greystoke said:


> Does anyone have amazing dystopian and futuristic sounds i can listen to?


Oh, have you listened to Shostakovich's 8th string quartet? It may not be futuristic, but having to write music that both secretly conveyed the terror of life under Stalin, yet that Stalin himself would believe suitably nationalistic and approve of ... it's some of the most dystopian music I can think of. Listening to the whole 20 minutes can be a spiritual experience, I highly recommend. But if you just want to hear some string players sound like theyrey losing their minds, jump to min 5 or 6.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 1, 2020)

Anything by Burial. His music sounds like it’s coming from just around the future corner.


----------



## Vin (Apr 1, 2020)

*





*


----------



## mkruse (Apr 4, 2020)

Kensuke Ushio - Devil Man 
Trent Reznor & Atticus Ross
How to destroy angels
Cliff Martinez
Cristobel Tapia De Veer
Bladerunner 2049, Dark Knight Trilogy


----------



## PJ Greystoke (Dec 19, 2020)

jcrosby said:


> RedCola's quite dystopian:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love this


----------



## PJ Greystoke (Dec 19, 2020)

Lea1229 said:


> Oh, have you listened to Shostakovich's 8th string quartet? It may not be futuristic, but having to write music that both secretly conveyed the terror of life under Stalin, yet that Stalin himself would believe suitably nationalistic and approve of ... it's some of the most dystopian music I can think of. Listening to the whole 20 minutes can be a spiritual experience, I highly recommend. But if you just want to hear some string players sound like theyrey losing their minds, jump to min 5 or 6.



Thank you so much for this!!


----------



## filipjonathan (Dec 19, 2020)

I wrote this piece a few months ago as a demo for a Spitfire audio library Entropy. It reminds me of a dystopian world hence the name


----------



## Assa (Dec 19, 2020)

This one comes to my mind:


----------



## proggermusic (Dec 19, 2020)

This has certainly been a year for dystopian vibes, hasn't it. Ironically, the most recent album my band released, which was in 2018, was titled Dystopia. I guess we saw it coming? Here's the title track.


----------



## Kent (Dec 19, 2020)

PJ Greystoke said:


> Does anyone have amazing dystopian and futuristic sounds i can listen to?


Aren’t we all?


----------



## elliebean (Jan 8, 2021)

proggermusic said:


> This has certainly been a year for dystopian vibes, hasn't it. Ironically, the most recent album my band released, which was in 2018, was titled Dystopia. I guess we saw it coming? Here's the title track.



It's a cool song and I like it but it's not at all what I think of when I think of dystopian music.


----------



## jcrosby (Jan 9, 2021)

Heavily on the industrial side, thoroughly dystopian. The guy's a machinist and build all of his controllers out of machinery 




Short doc on him building his controllers


----------

